# Manitoba telecom



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

why is MBT not rising with the news
" Government of Canada chooses Allstream for 
7 year multi million dollar contract "


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

AMABILE said:


> why is MBT not rising with the news
> " Government of Canada chooses Allstream for
> 7 year multi million dollar contract "


No idea why MBTel wouldn't get a bump from this.

Maybe this is the Govt's way of saying "Sorry we blocked your sale a few years back"?


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Likely because they are still in a rather bad state. Revenues have declined for 3 consecutive years and they have massive pension obligations and unionist culture.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

CPA Candidate said:


> Likely because they are still in a rather bad state. Revenues have declined for 3 consecutive years and they have massive pension obligations and unionist culture.


^^^^^ This ^^^^^


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

An analyst at a Canadian discount brokerage is bullish on Manitoba Telecom (MBT). His thesis is that MBT will first sell off its Allstream Division and then be taken over at a premium by one of three major telecos. Anyone with contrary opinions?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

stantistic said:


> An analyst at a Canadian discount brokerage is bullish on Manitoba Telecom (MBT). His thesis is that MBT will first sell off its Allstream Division and then be taken over at a premium by one of three major telecos. Anyone with contrary opinions?


Telus would likel be at the front of the line - they have deep pockets. JMO.


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

One shoe has dropped -

With yesterday's announcement that Manitoba Telecom has sold its Allstream Division, the first event of post # 5 in this thread has come to pass. The second event, the purchase of MBT by a major teleco, remains. I wonder if the recent issuance of common shares by BCE might be an indicator of which way the wind is blowing.
As a payer of MTS phone bills, I was greatly comforted with the knowledge that of the part of the bill that was pure profit, 1 part in 17,000 was returned to me as dividends. I hope that I am consoled by a nice capital gain if the Great Gods of the marketplace should bring this to pass.


----------

